# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام و کنکور

## اسماعیل عبدالهی

باسلام 
سوالی دارم مبنی بر اینکه بنده سال پیش کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی دادم برای رشته برق و قبول هم شدم ولی متاسفانه به خاطر ذیق وقت نتونستم به دانششگاه برم 
خب من الان فوق دیپلم برق صنعتی دارم و فنی هستم
حالا میخوام بیام رشته مذیریت رسانه و میخوام ببینم کی باید برای کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟
و میشه بدون کنکور ثبت نان کرد؟
بسیار این موضوع برام مهمه 
من ساکن اصفهان هستم
09130803531

----------

